# Most famous people ever met or seen



## PhotonGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

So who are the most famous people everybody has met, where you actually get to talk to them and say hi and who are the most famous people everybody has seen in person where you don't get to talk to them but you at least get to see them in person? By that I mean you get to see them in real life not on television or some other media.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 2, 2017)

Got to hang out with The Rock and his cousin for an hour or so.

Fumio Demura

Also at some SuperBowl Events years back I got to hangout and talk with:

Ed Too Tall Jones
Christian Okoye
Allyssa Milano
Jay-Z (actually tossed the football around with him while Beyoncé was in a press conference)
The Cake Boss
Troy Landry from Swamp People.


I met Jerry Rice briefly, but my friend got to spend a little time with him and Rice let him put his Super Bowl rings on and pose for a picture....lucky bastard.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 2, 2017)

Funny story,

I have a thick southern (country) accent from Arkansas.

I have a friend that has known and been friends with Troy Landry all his life.  

So I meet Troy and I mention that we share a close friend and we talk for a few minutes about the friend and then he tells me "you know you have a really bad accent".........what......dude who needs captions when he speaks on his TV show is telling me that I have a bad accent....lol.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 2, 2017)

Counting only the ones I've spoken to:-  Peter Davison, Colin Baker, Sylvester Mc Coy, Katie Manning (who gave us all a hug), Nicola Bryant, Sophie Aldred, Paul McGann, Simon Fischer-Becker, Danny John-Jules, Chris Barrie, Robert Llewelyn, Hattie Hayridge, Josephine Gillan, & Josef Atlin.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2017)

I have met many Kenpo greats, including Ed Parker, and Jeff Speakman. When I was in the Military I met a Japanese fighting Ace, at a Military museum. You should have seen the old vets hovering around, like vultures.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, the musicians I list might not mean anything to most, but they were important to me while growing up.

Ip Ching (obviously not a musician, but he is the only non-musician so I put him first)
Gary Louris (The Jayhawks)
Kim Gordon and Thurston Moore (Sonic Youth)
Lou Barlow (bassist for Dinosaur Jr., guitar/vocals for Sebadoh)
Dan Hoerner (second guitarist from Sunny Day Real Estate)

I don't know if this counts because it was at a signing they did at a mall, but I DID meet the Smashing Pumpkins too.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 2, 2017)

I went to school with Jerry Ducette  JR and Collin and Leighton McDougall (sons of Jerry Doucette and Donnie McDougall), got to jam out with the bass player from Journey(Ross Valloury), got to shake Dan Akroyds hand but the best one was meeting one Mr Tommy Chong. My dad's ex is a film editor and good friends with his daughter, and by chance we ended up breaking bread together.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2017)

Fumio Demura.(he darn near threw me on the floor)
Marvin Hagler (when he was still boxing)
Gerald Ford (when he was president)
Sandra Bullock (she called security on me - I was at Canyon ranch waiting for my then brother-in-law, who worked there. I looked like any biker you never wanted to see and completely out of place at Canyon ranch. She walked by, looked at me, and later security came and found me. My then brother-in-law told me what happened)


----------



## Buka (Jun 2, 2017)

I met God once. Hey, the sixties were like that.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Counting only the ones I've spoken to:-  Peter Davison, Colin Baker, Sylvester Mc Coy, Katie Manning (who gave us all a hug), Nicola Bryant, Sophie Aldred, Paul McGann, Simon Fischer-Becker, Danny John-Jules, Chris Barrie, Robert Llewelyn, Hattie Hayridge, Josephine Gillan, & Josef Atlin.


You go to a lot of doctor who conventions I'm assuming with the first few names


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 2, 2017)

Joe Lewis 
Bill Wallace
Liam Mcgearry


----------



## Steve (Jun 2, 2017)

Closest I can think of is a brush with almost fame.   I was a dishwasher at the streamliner diner on Bainbridge island.  The other dishwasher st the time, chad Channing, was a drummer in a band called nirvana.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 2, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> You go to a lot of doctor who conventions I'm assuming with the first few names


Not Dr Who Cons as such, just general Cons.  But Dr Who is he show everyone in the family is into, so we tend to concentrate on those guests.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2017)

Steve said:


> Closest I can think of is a brush with almost fame.   I was a dishwasher at the streamliner diner on Bainbridge island.  The other dishwasher st the time, chad Channing, was a drummer in a band called nirvana.


Big deal. He was one, of nine.


----------



## Steve (Jun 2, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Big deal. He was one, of nine.


He was with them for their first single and first album, bleach.   They went through a few drummers, but chad was there for a few years.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 2, 2017)

Got to meet Shaquile O'neal at LSU when he was playing for the Lakers.  I also met Howie Long and Terry Bradshaw pre-game at the BCS National Championship.  I stood next to Tim McGraw for most of the Sugar Bowl on the sideline one year, and we spoke quite a bit, though I honestly didn't know it was him until later on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 2, 2017)

I rode the elevator once with Charles Schwab.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> I rode the elevator once with Charles Schwab.


You win!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 2, 2017)

I was sort of junior security for Shannen Doherty once many years ago. I've met and talked with Jack Canfield (Chicken Soup for the Soul). There are others, I think, but I've taken a Benedryl, so my mind has quit for the night.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow, lots of people here have met lots of famous and interesting people. As for me here are some of the famous people I've got to meet and talk to.

As for famous martial artists I've met Joe Lewis, Bob Wall, and Jim Kelly. 

Some of the most famous people of all time that I got to meet and talk to have been Joe Montana and Patrick Stewart. 

Now the most famous person I got to see in person, I didn't get to go up and meet him but I got to see him in person not on television or anything, he is perhaps more famous than anybody I've ever seen or talked to would be Donald Trump, the President of the United States.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 2, 2017)

John Kennedy,
Mickey Mantle,
Meadowlark Lemon,
Neil Armstrong,
Richard Nixon,
Walt Disney,
Pope Paul VI,
Gerald Ford,
George H W Bush,
...several others


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 3, 2017)

I've met a lot of famous people for a second or two, but these are people I've actually spoken to beyond a "fake smile and handshake"...

Being a Div 1 basketball athletic trainer, I've met a ton of famous coaches - Bobby Knight, Bruce Pearl, and Gary Williams stand out for some reason.

Smush Parker (NBA) and John Skelton (Arizona Cardinals starting QB for a season or two) were my athletes when I was at Fordham.

Our team orthopedist at one of the schools I worked at was a hot shot doctor who had a ton of celebrities for patients.  I saw a few celebrities here and there when I brought athletes to the doc's office.  One day the doctor's PA asked me to show someone how to tape an ankle.  I was the guy everyone went to to get taped in most training rooms I worked in.  I walked into the room and Angelina Jolie is on the exam table.  It took me a second to get my bearings straight.  I taped her ankle while explaining what I was doing to her handler (I really have no clue who he was; probably an on-set medic or something).  She was very appreciative and liked the way I taped her.

I walked out thinking "did that really just happen?"  I wasn't star struck or anything, but I totally wasn't expecting to see her.  Funny thing is, she's not nearly as good looking in person as she is on screen.  It wasn't a hair and makeup thing, as she looked like herself.  Honestly, I've met many prettier everyday women.  In retrospect it was kind of a letdown in that regard.

Bill Walton was a guest speaker one year at a preseason fundraiser banquet for a basketball team I was working with.  Somehow he ended up sitting at my table.  I was sitting with my wife and a bunch of the players.  He wanted to sit with the guys rather than some honorary head table.  He was a great guy. Lots of talk about Grateful Dead concerts and his UCLA days with John Wooden.

I've met Mike Tyson several times.  He's a friend of a friend.  

Last one - Henry Winkler.  We were at a hotel in Amherst, MA for a game vs UMass.  There was a Sci-Fi convention going on.  Winkler was at the hotel bar with a few friends, but he had nothing to do with the convention.  A few of the convention goers saw him and started acting like idiots - doing Fonzie and Adam Sandler Waterboy impressions.  He gave them a polite smile, talked to them for a few minutes and took a few pictures, but you could tell he wasn't as thrilled as they were.  The coaches and I drank a few beers with him afterwards and had a few good natured laughs about what happened.  He was a nice guy.

Ok, last last one... My wife and I used to shop at the same grocery store as Gene Wilder in Greenwich, CT.  We saw him there several times.  One day a woman asked him if he minded if she introduced her son to him as Willy Wonka.  He was great about it, so I asked if our daughter could meet him too (my wife and daughter were in another isle).  He said "absolutely" with a smile.  My daughter was only 2, and kind of looked at him like Willy Wonka's not that old.  A few years later after he died, I saw an interview where he said Willy Wonka was his most satisfying role because he loved the look on kids' faces when parents introduced him as Willy Wonka.  I guess it was a regular thing.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 3, 2017)

I wouldn't know where to start, having worked in the entertainment industry for years. But a couple memories stand out. Ringo Starr literally bumped into me as he walked out of an office door while I was walking down the corridor. We talked for a few minutes and then we walked to the elevator and rode it down together. In all my years working in the business I only asked for a few autographs. His was one of em. Absolutely great guy!
Paul Newman was one of the first people I met in my career. I was a 20 year old newbie, and I rode a BMX bike around the studio lot ( it was common to ride bikes because the lot was so big) and being a hot dog on a bike, I unexpectedly caught his attention, and we talked for quite a while about cars and dirt bikes. He had a great sense of humor. His dressing room ( a 30 foot motor home) didn't have his name on the door as is customary. His said Linda Lovelace. He also did a lot of cooking in that motor home. And he loved his beer, another thing we had in common, lol.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 3, 2017)

Danny T said:


> John Kennedy,
> Mickey Mantle,
> Meadowlark Lemon,
> Neil Armstrong,
> ...


Nice. How did you meet JFK and Mantle?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 3, 2017)

Danny T said:


> John Kennedy,
> Mickey Mantle,
> Meadowlark Lemon,
> Neil Armstrong,
> ...


That reminds me, I did get to meet Meadowlark Lemon many years ago.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 3, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Not Dr Who Cons as such, just general Cons.  But Dr Who is he show everyone in the family is into, so we tend to concentrate on those guests.


Hey no arguments from me I love doctor who have since Peter Davison days. Loving Peter capaldi he's awesome (tonight's episode looks awesome)

Damm just showed what a nerd I am lol


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 3, 2017)

I've met tons of big time celebrities. Unfortunately, most of them were at work, so HIPPA laws don't allow me to talk about it.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 3, 2017)

I was a bodyguard to brad pitts door.  And Johnny Depps trailer.

I got yelled at by jimmy Barnes once because I wasn't going going to let his wife on stage.

Recently met james blundel.  Got a photo.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2017)

That reminds me I have meant a lot of famous news people.... and then asked them to leave....back in my state security days....... But they were only famous locally


----------



## JP3 (Jun 3, 2017)

I, well my wife & I, because she's a freakin' magnet, have met the band members of Nickelback, Buckcherry, Hinder, Puddle of Mudd and a few more at music festivals and the like. I met Warren Moon at a Houston nightclub, with my wife of course who recognized him first. Big guy. Really nice guy.  Met Marcus Allen in the entrance to The Mirage in Las Vegas, again with my lady.  Met some other professional sports guys for the Rockets, Astros and Texans because of the things we do.

Sheesh this is becoming a theme....

Oh! I met Chuck Norris in person and spoke briefly to him BEFORE I met her, so there. Also, Charles Barkely during his playing days witht he Suns at a bar called Crush Bar in Houston.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jun 3, 2017)

have met and been honored to
spend time with: Bill "SUPERFOOT" Wallace

Have seen (in concert) (save your country music
jokes & generalizations..      )
Garth Brooks
George Strait
Randy Travis


----------



## Danny T (Jun 3, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Nice. How did you meet JFK and Mantle?


Kennedy made a speech at the New Orleans City Hall in 1962 that my father was invited to attend. My family was able to meet him and my father got a picture with him.

Attended the 1964 World's Fair in New York City. My father had been a semi-pro ball player so while there we attended a Yankees ball game. Stayed afterwards and got a pennant signed by him.


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2017)

Interacted, spent time with (including as a kid), trained under, protected, worked out with or hung out - Ted Williams, Whitey Ford, Roger Marris, Joe Pepitone, Rocky Marciano, Wayne Gretsky, Janet Jones, Bill Russell, Sam Jones, Shaq, Carl Yaztremski, Bill Spaceman Lee, William Clayton Moore, Joe Torre, Sinbad, Emmanual Lewis, (I really like Manny) Ron Howard, Carrie Fisher (smartest person in the room. Any room), Michael Biehn, Sharon Stone, Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes, Bryce Courtenay, Mitch Albom, Dave Barry, Gary Marshall, Penny Marshall, Alan Greenspan, Janet Yellen, Sugar Ray Leonard, Marvin Hagler, Tommy Hearns, Carlos Palamino, Gene Simmons, Queen Latifah (class act), Jean Claude Van Dammme, Pierce Brosnan, Boom Boom Mancini, Rickson Gracie, Relson Gracie, Joe Lewis, Bill Wallace, Ed Parker, Wally Jay, Tadashi Yamashita, Henry Cho, J Park, Billy Blanks, George Mattson, Steve Armstrong, Nick Cerio, Fred Villari, Aaron Banks, Franco Harris, Terry Bradshaw, John Elway, Andre Tippet, Stanley Morgan, Joe Nameth, Derreck Sanderson, Bobby Orr, Liv Tyler, Steven Tyler, Larry Bird, Jack Lemmon, George Carlin, Hal Holbrook, Yul Brenner, Paula Abdul, Killer Kawolski, Ivan Putski, Hulk Hogan, Andre the Giant.....and more crooked American politicians than I care to admit to.

Other than notoriety, they're not any more, or less, crazy, than any of us lunatics here.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Last one - Henry Winkler.  We were at a hotel in Amherst, MA for a game vs UMass.  There was a Sci-Fi convention going on.  Winkler was at the hotel bar with a few friends, but he had nothing to do with the convention.  A few of the convention goers saw him and started acting like idiots - doing Fonzie and Adam Sandler Waterboy impressions.  He gave them a polite smile, talked to them for a few minutes and took a few pictures, but you could tell he wasn't as thrilled as they were.  The coaches and I drank a few beers with him afterwards and had a few good natured laughs about what happened.  He was a nice guy.


I met Henry Winkler too. I met him at a convention and he was quite cool. I've heard people say stuff about him that he's not a nice person but he was nice when I met him. I also met Corey Feldman who has a bit of a bad reputation but he was quite cool too when I met him.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2017)

Tames D said:


> I wouldn't know where to start, having worked in the entertainment industry for years. But a couple memories stand out. Ringo Starr literally bumped into me as he walked out of an office door while I was walking down the corridor. We talked for a few minutes and then we walked to the elevator and rode it down together. In all my years working in the business I only asked for a few autographs. His was one of em. Absolutely great guy!


You met Ringo, wow! He is one of the only two Beatles still alive and he also seems to be the one that gets the least attention. It would be really interesting to meet him. I would really like to meet Paul McCartney but I don't see that as a possibility. The closest I've come to meeting Paul is I've met people who've met him.


----------



## MrRazot (Jun 4, 2017)

My only claim to fame is having gotten to shake Gordon Ramsey's hand.


----------



## Steve (Jun 4, 2017)

JP3 said:


> I, well my wife & I, because she's a freakin' magnet, have met the band members of Nickelback, Buckcherry, Hinder, Puddle of Mudd and a few more at music festivals and the like. I met Warren Moon at a Houston nightclub, with my wife of course who recognized him first. Big guy. Really nice guy.  Met Marcus Allen in the entrance to The Mirage in Las Vegas, again with my lady.  Met some other professional sports guys for the Rockets, Astros and Texans because of the things we do.
> 
> Sheesh this is becoming a theme....
> 
> Oh! I met Chuck Norris in person and spoke briefly to him BEFORE I met her, so there. Also, Charles Barkely during his playing days witht he Suns at a bar called Crush Bar in Houston.


When I was selling furniture to put myself through college, i sold a bunch of stuff to warren moon's designer.   he's a local hero and I still listen to him for all the Seahawks games, even if I'm watching the tv.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Douglas Bader, (not a nice man but a hero all the same) the Queen, the Princess Royal, Zara Phillips,  Ian Fleming, Christopher Lee, Churchill, Montgomery of Alamein, Lt.Col Jack Churchill ( look him up if you don't know who he is) and Viscount Slim ( look him up too) Claude Auchinleck. I've met various 'celebrities' but in my circles they aren't really that interesting.
The best for me were when I started my RAF career, many of the senior officers were some of 'The Few', after that celebrities seemed pale by comparison.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Douglas Bader, (not a nice man but a hero all the same) the Queen, the Princess Royal, Zara Phillips,  Ian Fleming, Christopher Lee, Churchill, Montgomery of Alamein, Lt.Col Jack Churchill ( look him up if you don't know who he is) and Viscount Slim ( look him up too) Claude Auchinleck. I've met various 'celebrities' but in my circles they aren't really that interesting.
> The best for me were when I started my RAF career, many of the senior officers were some of 'The Few', after that celebrities seemed pale by comparison.



So you met the Queen, you must mean Queen Elizabeth II. Wow! She is amazing! 91 years old and still going strong. Prince Philip too. He's 95. Maybe she will be 100 and still be queen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you met the Queen, you must mean Queen Elizabeth II. Wow! She is amazing! 91 years old and still going strong. Prince Philip too. He's 95. Maybe she will be 100 and still be queen.


She plans to outlive the lot of them.


----------



## Steve (Jun 4, 2017)

Was she really as horrible to princess Diana as they Say?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you met the Queen, you must mean Queen Elizabeth II. Wow! She is amazing! 91 years old and still going strong. Prince Philip too. He's 95. Maybe she will be 100 and still be queen.



There's only one THE Queen, she was my boss, all police, military and many others swear allegiance to the Crown not the government.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> There's only one THE Queen, she was my boss, all police, military and many others swear allegiance to the Crown not the government.



That's interesting and way cool. I don't know anything about this. (how could I?)

How's the government feel about this, Tez?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buka said:


> That's interesting and way cool. I don't know anything about this. (how could I?)
> 
> How's the government feel about this, Tez?



It's part of the checks and balances we have here. In practice the government has the power but it means the Prime Minister isn't the head of the country, the Queen is. If push came to shove and we had a potential civil war or something similar the government cannot rely on the military or police etc to back them up. It would take a crisis for the monarch to have to take any sort of control and touch wood we haven't had a problem since the Civil War so the system works well. The queen is a brilliant diplomat, many think she doesn't do much other than ceremonial stuff but she's very good at diplomacy behind closed doors, she talks to heads of states etc in a way that isn't political but full of sense, she smooths things out between counties far more than is realised. she is a huge source of advice for prime ministers, she is kept up to date with everything that is happening. It will be a big loss when she goes, I think only then will people realise how much she has done.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> She plans to outlive the lot of them.



Maybe she will outlive Charles, not that it really matters to me since I don't live there.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2017)

Some of you have been privileged to meet me in person.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Speaking of the Queen, I found a video on the top 10 laws the Queen doesn't have to follow. Im not sure how accurate the video is but here is the video.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2017)

What a complete load of bollocks, honestly for someone who says they don't care about the Queen you've dug up a load of rubbish, none of it true. The Queen isn't above the law she is the law, all criminal prosecutions are brought in her name, she does not however break the law being old fashioned that way believing funnily enough she ought to be a role model. She got her driving licence while serving in the military during World War Two. She pays tax on her income, anyone can eat a swan, the Queen only owns the ones on the Thames. Now, do you want to go an muck rake somewhere else


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> What a complete load of bollocks, honestly for someone who says they don't care about the Queen you've dug up a load of rubbish, none of it true. The Queen isn't above the law she is the law, all criminal prosecutions are brought in her name, she does not however break the law being old fashioned that way believing funnily enough she ought to be a role model. She got her driving licence while serving in the military during World War Two. She pays tax on her income, anyone can eat a swan, the Queen only owns the ones on the Thames. Now, do you want to go an muck rake somewhere else


I don't think he was raking muck, Tez. Most people find videos like that amusing, even (perhaps especially) when they are inaccurate. It's more the idea that she could do something like that, rather than any moral implication that she ever would.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> What a complete load of bollocks, honestly for someone who says they don't care about the Queen you've dug up a load of rubbish, none of it true. The Queen isn't above the law she is the law, all criminal prosecutions are brought in her name, she does not however break the law being old fashioned that way believing funnily enough she ought to be a role model. She got her driving licence while serving in the military during World War Two. She pays tax on her income, anyone can eat a swan, the Queen only owns the ones on the Thames. Now, do you want to go an muck rake somewhere else



I never said I didn't care about the Queen I do find her interesting. What I said is that I don't care about the politics of your country since it is not my country and therefore I don't care who is on the throne since they are not my king or queen. As for the video, if its wrong you can argue with the people who made it since it wasn't me.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I never said I didn't care about the Queen I do find her interesting. What I said is that I don't care about the politics of your country since it is not my country and therefore I don't care who is on the throne since they are not my king or queen. As for the video, if its wrong you can argue with the people who made it since it wasn't me.



Why are you going on about her? You posted the stupid video so yes I'll have a go at you for posting rubbish.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I don't think he was raking muck, Tez. Most people find videos like that amusing, even (perhaps especially) when they are inaccurate. It's more the idea that she could do something like that, rather than any moral implication that she ever would.



Thank you gpseymour. I do find the video amusing and as for its accuracy as I said before Im not sure about that. The video could be completely inaccurate but its not my video and I never said I believed it, as you say I just find it amusing.

Aside from that the main reason I posted it here was to see if its accurate or not since I wouldn't know.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Why are you going on about her? You posted the stupid video so yes I'll have a go at you for posting rubbish.



Tell that to Rebecca Felgate.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Tell that to Rebecca Felgate.



You posted the blasted thing, perhaps I should have found one to post about one of your presidents and had the usual suspects on here on accusing me of being anti American. The Queen is the head of my country, you may find it amusing to post stupid videos about her but I don't especially at this time of mourning for the UK and with her leading our mourning even if your head of state chooses to attack the London mayor instead of sending condolences. perhaps you didn't hear what happened on Saturday night. No don't answer I'm not interested. I'm done on this thread.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> You posted the blasted thing, perhaps I should have found one to post about one of your presidents and had the usual suspects on here on accusing me of being anti American. The Queen is the head of my country, you may find it amusing to post stupid videos about her but I don't especially at this time of mourning for the UK and with her leading our mourning even if your head of state chooses to attack the London mayor instead of sending condolences. perhaps you didn't hear what happened on Saturday night. No don't answer I'm not interested. I'm done on this thread.


Having a good natured go at our politicians is fair game.  Having a go at the good people of America is not okay.  I'm not sure why you can't tell the difference.  Have fun with Obama or Trump all you like.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> There's only one THE Queen, she was my boss, all police, military and many others swear allegiance to the Crown not the government.



Elton John?


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> Having a go at the good people of America is not okay.


Of course it is, free speech etc etc.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2017)

I forgot I met two Foo Fighters, and Dave Grohl walked by, while talking on his cell phone.


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Of course it is, free speech etc etc.


No, free speech doesn't mean you can say whatever you want without repercussion.   at least, not in America.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2017)

Before we go down the freedom of speach road.... lets start here

_First Amendment to the United States Constitution

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances._

However these are not covered by the first amendment

•Obscenity
•Fighting words
•Defamation (including libel and slander)
•Child pornography
•Perjury
•Blackmail
•Incitement to imminent lawless action
•True threats
•Solicitations to commit crimes


sorry, I'm on a word meaning bent today....OK, carry on...I'll go


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> No, free speech doesn't mean you can say whatever you want without repercussion.   at least, not in America.


What repercussion are there for "having a go"?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> What repercussion are there for "having a go"?


We will think of something.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 6, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Of course it is, free speech etc etc.


Free speech makes it allowable, but that doesn't necessarily make it "okay". There are things people are legally allowed to say, but which I don't consider "okay".


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Before we go down the freedom of speach road.... lets start here
> 
> _First Amendment to the United States Constitution
> 
> ...


It's actually "speech."  .


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> What repercussion are there for "having a go"?


Depends.   Around here, someone might call you out for being rude, and if it goes too far, you might be characterized as anti American.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> It's actually "speech."  .



the irony is not lost on me


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2017)

Free speech means we can't call the police, on you. Martialtalk, can act in it's best interest, by banning you, and you can't call the police on them, either. That is what free speech means, and that is that.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> you might be characterized as anti American.


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Steve (Jun 6, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> You say that as if it's a bad thing.


It's a choice.   no problem as long as you aren't whining about consequences.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Oct 18, 2017)

Had chai with Narendra Modi while he was campaigning for prime minister, didn't even know it!
My Sifu was the body of Gandalf in the Bakshi Lord of the rings, as well as some of the orcs.
Crossed paths with Todd Rundgren and Willie Nelson while I was in Austin.
Unknowingly snubbed a black crow. Close encounter with Rick Nielson of cheap trick. Also blew up an amp that belonged to one of the members of cheap tricks kids.
Met a super bowl bear when I was younger.
Also met Owen Wilson, played my guitar for him.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 18, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> We will think of something.



Will it involve guns bacon or Jesus?


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Will it involve guns bacon or Jesus?


Is that a multiple choice question?  If so, I would say, "All of the above."  This is, after all, America.


----------

